# Which Samsung mobile phone?



## BIK30 (2 Sep 2009)

I am due an upgrade and I am considering getting a samsung, one of the touchscreen, I quite like the Tocco Ultra - any feedback appreciated.


----------



## chrisboy (2 Sep 2009)

Had 3 samsungs in the space of 2 months last year... Never again..


----------



## mro (3 Sep 2009)

I got the Tocco (not Ultra) about a year ago and hated it. It is now sitting in my drawer at home and i'm using my old Sony Ericsson. 

The Tocco was slow and awkard to use and i hated texting on it. Maybe the ultra is better


----------



## theresa1 (3 Sep 2009)

Samsung S5230 Tocco Lite



- Outstanding and no I dont work for Samsung.


----------



## fkells (3 Sep 2009)

I bought a Samsung earlier in the year and have had nothing but problems, mostly to do with poor reception which I didnt have using the same network when I had a nokia phone.
I will definitely be switching back to Nokia pretty soon!!
My samsung phone does look great though!


----------



## Armada (3 Sep 2009)

I have had a Samsung Tocco too and hated it... a complete waste of an upgrade. Back now using my old Nokia.


----------



## BIK30 (3 Sep 2009)

mmmm, yeah there seems to be very mixed reviews on the samsungs overall, when I reached the net too.

I am thinking the Ultra or Jet - which one?


----------



## thedaras (3 Sep 2009)

I paid 150e for a samsung taco lite.
Having had mobile phones for over 20 years,the samsung taco lite was the worst ever!!
NOkia 5310 is in my opinon the best .


----------



## sam h (3 Sep 2009)

Armada said:


> I have had a Samsung Tocco too and hated it... a complete waste of an upgrade. Back now using my old Nokia.


 

word for word what I would have written - only to add, put my Nokia in for a wash & not working, so back to the Tocco for me.

 - texting is a pain, if you realise a word is wrong after you move on from it, you have to go back & delete it & start again
 - hold the backspace button for a fraction more than a nano second & you lose everything
 - almost impossible to text & walk
 - scolling can be quite jumpy
 - setting appointment nowhere nearly was easy as Nokia (you can't keep it on predictive, & always throwing up reasons it can't save the appointment
 - loads of other things that bug me, too many to list 

complete waste of an upgrade


----------



## Pique318 (4 Sep 2009)

Had a G600, hated it. Nice looking phone though. Seems to be what Samsung are interested in for the phones, going on the posts in this thread.

Sony Ericsson 'candybar' phones for me, please.


----------



## Arabella (18 Oct 2009)

Money a bit tight at the mo, ditched my bill pay and am looking to buy a Samsung J700. Just for txting and calling. Any reviews good or bad on this?


----------



## dereko1969 (19 Oct 2009)

my main bugbear with my samsung is the lack of an apostrophe! am i thick or is there one lurking somewhere that i haven't found?


----------



## schmile (19 Oct 2009)

I had two toccos before moving to iphone. iPhone is obviously way better but the tocco wasn't bad. the battery lasted about 4 days and I had no problem with it .The first phone in years that didn't give me trouble.


----------



## Kine (20 Oct 2009)

I imagine the Jet is the way to go if you're getting one as it's the brand new one (and therefore you imagien the best?).


----------



## Arabella (24 Oct 2009)

How cool to answer my own question (no other takers). Very good for txting, music and screen. Excellent value for €39.99 (trade in). What more does do I want?


----------



## Arabella (24 Oct 2009)

dereko1969 said:


> my main bugbear with my samsung is the lack of an apostrophe! am i thick or is there one lurking somewhere that i haven't found?


Presumeably the keypads are similiar. So, press the figure 1 and a comma comes up. Leave it. Then press 0 and each press will bring up a symbol including your missing (')


----------



## Chocks away (25 Oct 2009)

Arabella, what type of Samsung do you have? In my one, you merely press the # and a symbol chart appears. Then scroll once to the right and your apostrophe is No5. This is a J700 and is easier to navigate than my old Nokia. It also looks more stylish


----------



## gebbel (26 Oct 2009)

My advice to anyone thinking of buying a Samsung mobile phone is don't. It's not something they are good at IMO.


----------

